# National Herf



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

A few people and myself were tossing around some ideas in the chatroom for a national herf. I know we cannot accommodate everybodies wishes here, but I think it would be a blast to get maybe 100+ gorillas in one place at one time. I'm thinking Las Vegas would be the best place for it. Eastcoasters and westcoasters will come to Vegas. I was also thinking make it Super Bowl weekend, what better weekend to spend in Vegas than for the Super Bowl. Since I am a complete noob around here and haven't even attended a herf yet, hopefully some of you wise old gorillas and all other knuckle draggers will throw in your two cents. Like I said, not everybody will be able to agree on it so my idea is just set a place and date and see who shows.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Great location Slim as Vegas totally rocks, however that is probably a bad weekend to have it on. Prices on hotels will be through the roof on Super Bowl Weekend. I was unlucky enough to be in Vegas this past SuperBowl Visiting family. Rooms were going for around $800 a night for standard Holiday Inn Type places. Probably should go with a different weekend as I don't think anyone will be getting a room at that price. 

Also, on a HERF of this size, someone will need to secure a location (conference area, etc.) which costs money, you can't just have 100 Cigar smokers congregate in a bar, you need to secure a venue. Also HERFs of this size usually have some sort of sponsorship to help out with raffles/auctions/etc. There's a lot that goes into planning a HERF, especially one of this size. I recommend talking to either Poker or the Land of Lincoln guys as they throw some big HERF's..... they know all about this kind of stuff.


----------

